# hood suppression maintenance vs. permitted work



## cheyer (Dec 2, 2010)

Just curious to see what the consensus is for when you delineate hood maintenace from work that should involve plans/permits/inspection, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 2, 2010)

"C"

We only evaluate it when new equipment (additional bottles, valves tubing & piping etc.) is installed or requested.  Switching out links, cable, bottles etc. with new stuff (as necessary) is all maintenance practice as required by the installation standard in my humble opinion.


----------



## cheyer (Dec 2, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> "C"We only evaluate it when new equipment (additional bottles, valves tubing & piping etc.) is installed or requested.  Switching out links, cable, bottles etc. with new stuff (as necessary) is all maintenance practice as required by the installation standard in my humble opinion.


Thanks, FM.

It appears the contractor replaced a large amount of piping and is trying to pass it off as "maintenance", I have no idea what was in place before.


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2010)

new business in existing restatuant or same one that has been there for awhile???


----------



## TimNY (Dec 2, 2010)

My opinion:

*403.1 Scope.* Level 1 alterations include the removal and replacement or the covering of existing materials, elements, equipment, or fixtures using new materials, elements, equipment, or fixtures that serve the same purpose.

If your municipality requires permits for alterations, they need to submit.


----------



## cheyer (Dec 2, 2010)

cda-

new business in existing building.......just found out this work had been done prior to this new tenant..aaarghh


----------

